# 12x12x18 tree root background



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just finished the background and threw in some plant cuttings and broms. replaced the screen top with glass with a mistking nozzle. going to keep a trio of Fg vents once they finish metamorphosis.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Nicely done, I think it looks pretty cool! Happen to have any build pics? Or would you be able to describe how you made it? I'm hoping to do something similar for my newest tank. What background material did you use for the roots? I like the dark coloration


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks nice. I really like the way you made the backround branch out on to the sides tank.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice work! Diggin the setup!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm actually going to do something like that too. Another member did it and everyone loved it. Yours is great too, good job.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks great.
Nice work!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you have any before pix on this build?


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

love the roots on the glass! very nice!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, very nice job! Can you elaborate a bit more on your build method?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

That looks awesome. Very natural. I'd like to see the construction as well of you have pictures handy.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Pretty much same kinda concept as Raf's tank made it with pvc and nylon rope. The roots on the side walls sticking out have wire in them to hold the shape. I used a mixture of Ace acrylic bonder,grout and coco fiber In main spots and the side roots were silicone and cocofiber with some of the mixture brushed on. didn't take any build pics but I have some projects coming up ill take some build pics for ya guys.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Background looks amazing.....Will look awesome when it grows in.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> Pretty much same kinda concept as Raf's tank made it with pvc and nylon rope. The roots on the side walls sticking out have wire in them to hold the shape. I used a mixture of Ace acrylic bonder,grout and coco fiber In main spots and the side roots were silicone and cocofiber with some of the mixture brushed on. didn't take any build pics but I have some projects coming up ill take some build pics for ya guys.


I know thats where you got the concept from. Raf's tank is the greatest. Im going to try it too.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Found some pre planting pics


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

This is the same size as the viv I brought a while back but have yet to work on...your build has inspired me to make some progress. How long would you say it took you to the back ground?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

nightowl said:


> This is the same size as the viv I brought a while back but have yet to work on...your build has inspired me to make some progress. How long would you say it took you to the back ground?


Id say maybe like 5-6 hours? not straight tho. just had to do multible coats of mixture. and I also added some more roots after the last pics i posted


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> Found some pre planting pics


can you give some details.....like what the roots shooting off are made of and whatnot?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

ya i explained earlier but its just nylon rop with wire to hold the shape, then silicone and coco fiber, than brushed grout and acrylic binder with cocofiber on it. and the roots on the glass are just greatstuff foam.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks great! Thanks for showing


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

Dizzle21,
Thanks for the response. Now I know how long I will need to go "missing in the basement" when construction starts .


----------



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome tank. Can't wait to see it all grown in with plants.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Really nice looking. It seems obvious but I just wanted to make sure the acrylic binder product you were using is not the latex product. I went to my local ACE and all they had was the latex based stuff which said it wasn't good for constant exposure to water. I'll probably look around home depot and such to see if they have a similar acrylic concrete additive.

Cheers

Again, really good looking background.


----------



## jaybass (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow that turned out awesome, looks totally professional. Glad you told me at the frog meet to check this thread out, I'm now inspired to try this technique on my next tank.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

thought i would post a little update. nothen special


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

This is a amazing backround . love the root work, looks very realistic and natural in the position they are. Would love to do this to one of my tanks

What type of frogs you planning on?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have 3 french guiana froglets in it right now


----------



## andestang (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great ! Like the touch of adding the roots to the side glass. No water feature anywhere ?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

andestang said:


> Looks great ! Like the touch of adding the roots to the side glass. No water feature anywhere ?


nope tanks to small for a water feature and their a pain in the ....
Im planning on doin a big vertical display tank for some special lamasi


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

alittle pic update, nothing new just added some ficus 'panama' here and there. getting some sporatic calling from one of the vents.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

I am doing a setup with the same size for the same exact frogs right now. Looks really nice : ) I was wondering what broms you used?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

A couple are just Neo. fireball. 
The big one and the smaller one in the upper right im not sure I got them from Jason at Tropicalplantz. They were "assorted pups"


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Do the frogs use any particular brom more than another?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

They were pretty shy at first and never saw them, but now I see them everyday. They are all over the tank. But I guess I would say the large brom is more favored, but it takes up 1/2 the tank so I cant really say its favored. Most neoregelia broms should work for you, just make sure they wont over grow your tank. Ill have to prolly take this brom out eventually , tho I don't see any increase in size so Im assuming it has some pups hidden behind it.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

